# Wanted: Orlando, Hawaii or Beach - March 7/8th - 14th/15th



## horseymen (Jan 22, 2014)

Greetings, Tuggers,

It is 45 days out for Spring Break, and we'll see if I can snag another last minute vacation.  I am 2 for 2 the last 2 years.

Minimum requirements: 2 bedroom condo, must be reasonably nice - would do 3 bedroom though.

Ideally, I'd like to do Orlando and hit up Disney.

Bonnet Creek, any of the Marriott properties, even a nice one like Orange Lake or something similar would be workable.

If no one has Orlando, and I can get a flight to Hawaii, that is second up on the wife's wish list.  Less likely, but I figure I'd throw it out there.

If no one has Orlando or Hawaii, a somewhat warm Florida beach would be doable as well.

I'll be tracking the main forum as well.

I'm flexible for dates - March 7th (Friday) for a week or March 8th (Saturday) for a week works well for me.

Hope someone has a little left over inventory for a professor, his wife and two 3.5 year old girls!


----------



## dltorrisi (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a 2 bedroom at Mystic Dunes 3/8-3/15. Please contact me for details 716-867-2153. Thanks!


----------



## horseymen (Feb 3, 2014)

Still looking - but have narrowed it down to just Orlando now.  Prefer one of the nicer resorts (Bonnet Creek, Marriott's, Hilton, etc..)


----------



## horseymen (Feb 12, 2014)

We will get it back on the first page with this.  I think I'm close to a couple - one last minute Marriott fell through just a couple days ago when I couldn't get back to the owner in the time they could hold it.  Even Vistana might be doable - it has good reviews and excellent beds (I'm getting to the age where if they don't have great beds, I won't stay there!  ...) so hopefully we will find a good fit!  There's one Vistana one day off (we are leaving Saturday) - and plenty of availability on the website, so hopefully we will have something soon.


----------



## schiff1997 (Feb 12, 2014)

I have a 2  bedroom at Silver Lake Resort #2610, sleeps 8 for March 8 to 15


----------



## z4willy (Feb 13, 2014)

[POST DELETED

RCI does not permit you to rent exchanges....

Points rentals are not permitted in this forum....

Again - please read the forum rules before posting.]


----------



## horseymen (Feb 18, 2014)

A Tugger made it happen!  Thank you again for helping make my Spring Break memorable for my family (or at least setting the foundation for it to be memorable with a great and comfortable home away from home!)


----------

